# Neve - Suiça (Cantão de Vaud)



## Johnny (31 Jan 2012 às 19:51)

Hj de manhã, a 600m de altitude:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Jan 2012 às 21:20)

Xii acumulação, boas fotos


----------



## Johnny (31 Jan 2012 às 21:41)

Na próxima madrugada são esperados -14º nesta mm região


----------



## stormy (1 Fev 2012 às 01:16)

Muito bonito
Continua a mandar umas fotos de vez em quando


----------



## AnDré (1 Fev 2012 às 12:17)

Boas fotos, Johnny!

Ao meio dia, hora local, não havia uma única estação da Suíça com temperatura positiva.


----------



## Johnny (15 Fev 2012 às 19:51)

Ontem na zona de Lavaux (Cantão de Vaud- Suiça)...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (17 Fev 2012 às 13:44)

... esta semana, na mesma zona, mas já com as máximas positivas...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (6 Out 2012 às 11:44)

Suiça, finais de Setembro 2012, forte descarga sobre a casa de um familiar meu (pára-raios)...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (7 Dez 2012 às 19:51)

Hj pela tarde, a cerca de 600m altitude:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

E as previsões para esta região são de mt neve nos próximos dias....





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (7 Dez 2012 às 19:55)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Boas acumulações, com mais de 20cm...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Em finais de Janeiro conto estar neste mm sítio para presenciar pessoalmente...


----------



## bigfire (7 Dez 2012 às 23:32)

Espectacular!!! Isto é que é uma uma grande entrada para o próximo Inverno.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Dez 2012 às 23:40)

Fotos bem gélidas
Belos registos


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (8 Dez 2012 às 09:14)

Que inveja

Por acaso, os meus familiares da Suíça (Sankt Gallen), convidaram-me pra lá passar o Natal (adorava passar um Natal, com neve á porta)
Mas os tempos não estão lá muito bons...têm que se fazer escolhas
Pode ser que passe dois/três dias na Serra Da Estrela.

A Suiça fica para o ano!

*Obrigado pela partilha das belas fotos*


----------



## Johnny (9 Dez 2012 às 18:41)

Se é pela questão monetária, volto a repetir q é mais barato ir à Suiça, do q ir do Porto a Lisboa de carro...

Comprei há dias bilhete de ida e volta por cerca de 40€, Porto-Genève-Porto...



4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Que inveja
> 
> Por acaso, os meus familiares da Suíça (Sankt Gallen), convidaram-me pra lá passar o Natal (adorava passar um Natal, com neve á porta)
> Mas os tempos não estão lá muito bons...têm que se fazer escolhas
> ...


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (9 Dez 2012 às 20:41)

Johnny disse:


> Se é pela questão monetária, volto a repetir q é mais barato ir à Suiça, do q ir do Porto a Lisboa de carro...
> 
> Comprei há dias bilhete de ida e volta por cerca de 40€, Porto-Genève-Porto...



Bem, podes-me indicar o site da companhia aérea/agencia de viagens que utilizas se faz favor. Esse valor é ótimo


----------



## xes (10 Dez 2012 às 08:11)

Também já fui 2 anos seguidos de ferias a suíça tenho la família na zona do vaud e de friburgo, só por uma vez vi nevar, mas tinha sempre neve acumulada nas ruas e em altitude, é um cenário fantástico e as viagens bem baratas, paguei 25€ por pessoa e percurso na easyjet a sair do porto.
Espero também passar um natal e um ano novo na suíça, assim que o trabalho permita.


----------



## Johnny (10 Dez 2012 às 11:07)

_Easyjet_, claro...



4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Bem, podes-me indicar o site da companhia aérea/agencia de viagens que utilizas se faz favor. Esse valor é ótimo


----------



## Johnny (10 Dez 2012 às 11:10)

Hj de manhã, depois de um fds com sol e mt frio (temp. sempre negativas): de novo a queda de neve...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Norther (10 Dez 2012 às 13:10)

muito bom Johnny, gostava de 1 dia assim com um camadão desses de neve na Cova da Beira ja ficava feliz :-) manda ai uma pouca


----------



## Johnny (10 Dez 2012 às 14:00)

Foto tirada há minutos atrás... e continua a nevar intensamente...






Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Norther disse:


> muito bom Johnny, gostava de 1 dia assim com um camadão desses de neve na Cova da Beira ja ficava feliz :-) manda ai uma pouca


----------



## Norther (10 Dez 2012 às 14:17)

Johnny disse:


> Foto tirada há minutos atrás... e continua a nevar intensamente...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Que maravilha  e como é andar ai com tanta neve, trabalha-se? circula-se bem? se fosse por cá era o caos como sebes


----------



## Johnny (12 Dez 2012 às 14:51)

Ontem ao fim da tarde...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Não dá tréguas a neve...


----------



## xes (12 Dez 2012 às 17:00)

Estas em que zona já agora?


----------



## Johnny (12 Dez 2012 às 17:39)

Estou em Braga...


----------



## Johnny (12 Dez 2012 às 17:41)

As fotos, tal como diz o tópico, são do Cantão de Vaud, numa localidade chamada Puidoux, próximo de Vevey e n mt longe de Lausanne...


----------



## Ricardo TT (12 Dez 2012 às 23:01)

Johnny disse:


> As fotos, tal como diz o tópico, são do Cantão de Vaud, numa localidade chamada Puidoux, próximo de Vevey e n mt longe de Lausanne...



Boa noite Sr.João.Fotos fantasticas, a Neve sem duvida que transmite uma paisagem lindissima.Abraço e continue a postar umas boas fotos.
Chamo-me Ricardo sou de Vila Real muito amigo do Serafim Pimenta do TOY 80.
GRande abraço


----------



## xes (13 Dez 2012 às 10:37)

Por acaso no meu 1º ano de ferias na suíça foi em vevey cidade engraçada


----------



## Johnny (13 Dez 2012 às 14:11)

Conheço bem o Serafim!! Já passamos bons momentos no monte (Alvão/Marão).

Costumava estar mt com ele e com o António Rocha!

Grande abraço!

João Henrques

NOTA: trata-me por tu ;-)



Ricardo TT disse:


> Boa noite Sr.João.Fotos fantasticas, a Neve sem duvida que transmite uma paisagem lindissima.Abraço e continue a postar umas boas fotos.
> Chamo-me Ricardo sou de Vila Real muito amigo do Serafim Pimenta do TOY 80.
> GRande abraço


----------



## Ricardo TT (13 Dez 2012 às 20:32)

Johnny disse:


> Conheço bem o Serafim!! Já passamos bons momentos no monte (Alvão/Marão).
> 
> Costumava estar mt com ele e com o António Rocha!
> 
> ...




Boa noite João.Também me dou super bem com o Rocha ele tem o GabStar parado ja algum tempo
O Marão e Alvão é a nossa perdição.
Quando vier a Neve por Montalegre se andares por la e quiseres companhia diz algo para irmos até à Serra do Larouco aqui tao perto e não conheço e parece ser muito bonito.
Aqui fica o meu contacto:914838130 Ricardo Vila Real
Abraço aqui do pessoal de Vila Real


----------



## Johnny (15 Dez 2012 às 13:59)

Ok RicARDO, combinado. Vou gravar o teu n.º.




Ricardo TT disse:


> Boa noite João.Também me dou super bem com o Rocha ele tem o GabStar parado ja algum tempo
> O Marão e Alvão é a nossa perdição.
> Quando vier a Neve por Montalegre se andares por la e quiseres companhia diz algo para irmos até à Serra do Larouco aqui tao perto e não conheço e parece ser muito bonito.
> Aqui fica o meu contacto:914838130 Ricardo Vila Real
> Abraço aqui do pessoal de Vila Real


----------

